# Nipple pain?



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Off and on through the last 2-3 years my wife who will be turning 47 this year, sometimes experiences very erect and painful nipples for a few days at a time. This is usually coincident with when she would get her periods, which have effectively following using Mirena IUD's for birth control (she's on her second one).

Although she hasn't mentioned this pain to a doctor, according to her most recent check-up she is considered to be in fine health.

Anyway since it's bothering her at the moment. Has anyone got some suggestions that they can share, on ways to limit her nipple pain?


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Most likely Peri-menopausal symptom but obviously she should talk to a GP about it.

My friend was on the Mirena Coil and had a lot of hormonal problems with it, but don't remember her mentioning breast tenderness. Found this on the net if its any good - scroll down the 'disadvantages' and it mentions breast pain which could obviously effect the nipples. Are her breast tender and slightly swollen?

IUS (intrauterine system) or hormonal coil - Contraception guide - NHS Choices

When I am about to have a period I often get sore nips, but more so since I turned 40. Any changes to do with the breasts needs medically checking out unfortunately.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks @peacem

No her breasts aren't tender or swollen, this is only an issue with her nipples. After reading your post she has mentioned having a very small amount of discharge from her breasts as well.

That said she is going to see a doctor about it, it's just she thought it had stopped so she let it go.

As to the IUD she has been very happy with them thus far.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

DEFINITELY needs checking out but it could be anything.

I was reading that the Mirena Coil can give symptoms pregnancy. 

Has Mirena Caused Anyone Else To Lactate? - Circle of Moms

Don't worry - probably the coil but anything to do with breasts needs checking out.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm 48 and on my third Mirena. My nipples downright hurt when they get cold. Not for days, but hours. Not the garden variety sore, either, but really painful. Not exactly like your wife but thought I'd chime in since we have multiple Mirenas under both of our belts lol.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

take the clamps off.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

lucy999 said:


> I'm 48 and on my third Mirena. My nipples downright hurt when they get cold. Not for days, but hours. Not the garden variety sore, either, but really painful. Not exactly like your wife but thought I'd chime in since we have multiple Mirenas under both of our belts lol.


Just to clarify since I didn't mention it, the pain isn't constant for days. It just comes and goes for a few days, and really hurts.

When it hurts (unsurprisingly) she won't let me touch her nipples, yet in-between when it hurts her during those days. She sometimes enjoys some rather strong nipple play when having sex.

There are times when it hurts my wife if I lightly touch one of her nipples with my tongue, yet there are also other times when she really loves it when I pull on them using my teeth and or bite them.

As to having multiple Mirena's my wife has been very happy with them and is intending to get her third one when it's time.



chillymorn69 said:


> take the clamps off.


We've never used clamps or pegs, That said considering the times she loves it when I use my teeth, perhaps she might like using clamps in the moment.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine were painful right before my periods stopped. Once they stopped, the soreness stopped. Been six months now.


----------

